# help me pick out a gift for bridge & groom who are both chefs



## panda (Jul 11, 2018)

they're close friends of mine, in late 20's. i didnt want to look through their wedding registry cause i know i can figure something out that is unique that nobody else will even think of to get them.

budget around $100, ive gotten them knives in the past already so that part is covered, neither are proficient at sharpening but i set them up with stones also so its gotta be something else that chefs would appreciate.. i was thinking matching yeti tumblers but perhaps something a bit more substantial would be better.

any ideas?


----------



## McMan (Jul 11, 2018)

Two routes here:
(1) Bottle of Middleton. This will be the first gift they use.
(2) Sterling picture frame engraved on the back. Newleds put pictures of themselves everywhere.


----------



## Bensbites (Jul 11, 2018)

Cutting board

Knife roll

Wall mounted wooden magnetic knife bar?


----------



## panda (Jul 11, 2018)

I've gotten them all those in past.


----------



## Midsummer (Jul 11, 2018)

McMan said:


> Two routes here:
> 
> Sterling picture frame engraved on the back. Newleds put pictures of themselves everywhere.



1000+ Engrave the date on the back with their names. He will know where to look so he won't forget the anniversary and she will think that you are very perceptive.


----------



## panda (Jul 11, 2018)

that's genius!! but where can i buy a nice frame that will also do engraving?


----------



## Midsummer (Jul 11, 2018)

https://www.thingsremembered.com/pe...-frames/category/wedding-frames-photo-gifts/2
has a bunch of frames and engrave able albums fro wedding pictures.

https://www.silvergallery.com/silver-picture-frames/all-engravable-picture-frames/?p=2
has a bunch of frames that can be engraved including some made of silver plate and solid silver. There are some nice ones within you budget.

Both places do engraving. Hope you find something that she will like.


----------



## rickbern (Jul 11, 2018)

Im a big fan of giving pairs of things to couples getting married. 

Over budget, but it’s a pair and intertwined in an embrace. Perfect

https://store.moma.org/home/candles-candleholders/interlocking-candleholders/94347-94347.html


----------



## Anton (Jul 11, 2018)

tasting spoons


----------



## panda (Jul 12, 2018)

why in the hell does a handle holder costs so much and who would buy it?? also; the groom would be `like, "dafuq is this?"

tasting spoons used for... ugh.. no comment.


----------



## gstriftos (Jul 12, 2018)

Maybe some bottles of extra virging olive oil?

Examples:
https://bestoliveoils.com/search


----------



## daveb (Jul 12, 2018)

My mother / stepfather received this for their wedding. I've given them a few times, always to good reviews.

Get copy of wedding invite. Connect with Massillon Plaque Co. They will engrave the invite on a plate and mount it on a little trinket box. Pretty cool and a forever reminder. (If friends drink wine I'll include a corkscrew and vac-u- vin in the box)

http://www.massillonplaque.com/

Feel free to do this for me and my next ex-wife.


----------



## mc2442 (Jul 13, 2018)

I do like the thread because we can all use ideas for gifts, whether to oneself or not. But I do like the irony of the thread that starts with asking for suggestions when one says that they will figure out something that is unique. 

And Dave, early congratulation and condolences on your next wife - ex.


----------



## panda (Jul 13, 2018)

I mean something that isn't going to be your typical fare of wedding gifts like toasters and knife sets.


----------



## daveb (Jul 13, 2018)

A forge for toasting knives???

Bet it would be the only one like it....


----------



## panda (Jul 18, 2018)

I ended up getting Amazon fire tablet during prime day. I know took easy way out.


----------



## Chef Doom (Jul 28, 2018)

Random food items and a list of erotic things to do with them.


----------



## Chef Doom (Jul 28, 2018)

panda said:


> I ended up getting Amazon fire tablet during prime day. I know took easy way out.


[emoji23] sometimes you got to say fuk it.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 28, 2018)

Chef Doom said:


> [emoji23] sometimes you got to say fuk it.



They won’t remember the gift anyway.


----------

